# Comfortable Shoes



## CandyApple (May 20, 2007)

I have such a hard time finding a comfortable pair of shoes. Back when I was working in retail and would wear high heels all the time, I killed my feet! I can't wear high heels and walk too long distance or I'll be dying from the pain. I also have bought so many ballet flats, and even in flats, if I walk a block I get blisters.

I don't know how girls can wear them barefoot and not hurt their feet! The only thing I can wear and feel comfortable walking in them is running shoes! And I don't always want to be wearing running shoes! Does anyone have the same problem. Any shoe suggestions?


----------



## pinksugar (May 21, 2007)

maybe you're getting the wrong size? maybe you're between sizes. My feet are really narrow so sometimes shoes are too wide for me and it's uncomfortable, so maybe you're having a similar problem.

I can't imagine ballet flats being uncomfortable, the ones I have are made of such soft material that they couldn't cause blisters. Maybe try really soft leathers or synthetic and see if that's more comfortable.

Good luck


----------



## babygxtc (May 21, 2007)

Skimmers are a nice alternative. If you're not sure what I'm talking about, I can't post a link but google images "skimmers shoe".





Personally they're more comfortable than flats but not as unattractive as running shoes! I sometimes get blisters from my flats too if I walk long distance as they are more, uh, structured than simply cloth. I like dressier flats so mine are usually suede but lined with some stiffer on the inside? pinksugar is right though, make sure you have the right size!


----------



## CandyApple (May 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe you're getting the wrong size? maybe you're between sizes. My feet are really narrow so sometimes shoes are too wide for me and it's uncomfortable, so maybe you're having a similar problem.
I can't imagine ballet flats being uncomfortable, the ones I have are made of such soft material that they couldn't cause blisters. Maybe try really soft leathers or synthetic and see if that's more comfortable.

Good luck





No, I'm positive I'm wearing the right size! I know ballet flats should be comfortable, I guess I'm not lucky in finding a comfortable pair of shoes! lol

Originally Posted by *babygxtc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Skimmers are a nice alternative. If you're not sure what I'm talking about, I can't post a link but google images "skimmers shoe".




Personally they're more comfortable than flats but not as unattractive as running shoes! I sometimes get blisters from my flats too if I walk long distance as they are more, uh, structured than simply cloth. I like dressier flats so mine are usually suede but lined with some stiffer on the inside? pinksugar is right though, make sure you have the right size!

Yes I know what you're talking about. Keds makes an arrangement of skimmers!! I've had the urge to buy a pair, but have wondered how comfortable they truly are!


----------



## Saja (May 21, 2007)

I can see how ballet flats are uncomfortable...they dont have much in the way of arch support or top stability. I love my high heels and flip flops, but if i have to do any walking i wear my running shoes with custom insoles.


----------



## babygxtc (May 21, 2007)

They really are comfy! I spent 6 hours in them traipsing around &amp; standing in lines at Disney World &amp; my feet felt fine. Afterwards I had a formal event to attend &amp; six hours in skimmers in no way hindered my ability to wear heels. Definitely give them a shot!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 21, 2007)

wear sneakers with socks, that often fixes the condition of your feet, and i find it softens my skin. and wear a good quality sock with them.

flats give very little support to your foot, regardless of wearing a sock or wearing them barefoot. i used to shop in flats and i tell you what, a heel was a better option!


----------



## farris2 (May 21, 2007)

Clarks is another good brand of very comfy shoes


----------



## Saja (May 21, 2007)

It wouldnt be a bad idea to get a foot scan. Custom insoles are amazing. THey have saved my feet!


----------



## Nox (May 21, 2007)

Everybody has a different degree of arch to the feet. Ballet flats don't typically offer that much arch support, especially for those with high archs. Alot of times shoe manufacturers don't make the heel of a shoe narrow enough and so a lot of ladies feet slip out in the back while they walk, shifting the pressure and friction to the toes and balls of the feet (this happens to me).

Is it possible that you may have suffered some foot damage from previously wearing the high heels all the time (bunions, hammer toes, shifted bones, ect.)? Even the slightest change in your skeletal conformation can make a world of difference in your foot discomfort.

I guess for right now, try some Dr. Scholl's inserts, or something like that. Anything to give your poor footsies a break from the pain.


----------



## wendy29 (May 22, 2007)

I hate getting blister all over my feet.. I ALWAYS get them..

i recently found 'blister block' from band-aid. (didnt see it at cvs yet)

what i understand is that you put the product where you get blister, than it will give longer than 6 hour protection.


----------



## angellove (May 22, 2007)

you know, crocs shoes works well for me


----------



## magosienne (May 22, 2007)

i have big feet (size 9) and can't wear shoes leaving enough place for only 4 of my toes.

i wear big boots like doc martens (they're worth the price, i have mine for 5 years now and they look great).

i also love sneakers, especially the converse. don't forget to wear socks or you'll have blisters for sure.

for a more girly look i have some kind of ballet shoes.


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

good luck


----------



## CandyApple (Aug 16, 2007)

Continuation of this thread.....So I bought a pair of skimmer canvas shoes that looked like they would be comfortable, and I got the most horrible blisters I've ever had in my life, it's really bad.I'm so done with buying flats, all of them give me blisters! I guess I have to accept running shoes are the only shoe that doesn't hurt my feet.


----------



## JoyR (Aug 17, 2007)

Keen shoes are comfortable, cut and support your feet. Kinda pricey, but you can frequently find them discounted on REI: Outdoor Gear &amp; Clothing for Hiking, Camping, Cycling, Kayaking, Canoeing &amp; More


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Aug 17, 2007)

i have really sensative feet and have found that both dolce vita (for flats) and aerosoles for everything are very comfortable


----------



## monniej (Aug 17, 2007)

i wear at least 3" heels everyday (except when i'm working out) and i think the key to comfort is shoe pads. i put this type in my shoes and i'm good for the day.


----------



## cait (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry you're having such problems finding comfortable shoes. Are the blisters happening on your feet or around the heel where the shoes fit? If it's the heel/ankle kind of blister it may be a size problem.

Personally I've had great luck with Naturalizer and Volatile shoes. I also collect Skechers Retros because they look like the sneakers I wore in the 80s and that's my weakness.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 17, 2007)

Now since i'm older i understand the importance of wearing comfortable footwear. I find that trying on a pair and testing them works best in finding the "best" one. When i was much younger it was all about what looks good but not anymore. I've learned my lesson well....LOL


----------



## Karren (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe you need to see a foot specialist... I started having foot pain on the ball of my foot, expecially in my mining boots and certain high heels. Turned out to be an ageing problem so had a custome orthonic insole made and the pain went away!!! I have high arches too and flats without good arch support always bothered me.... But heels have never been a problem... all that ice skating I figure!! lol

Karren


----------



## mayyami (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i have the same problem. Shop around, I've found a great pair of flats made out of very very soft synthetic leather, verrrryyy comfy.


----------

